# 5 years quit...just had to say it.



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Today is a huge anniversary. My DH and I quit smoking 5 years ago today.
And it wasn't easy. Probably the toughest time i had was 3 years ago this coming Friday when I lost my beloved Moguls. He will always have my heart.
And even when i lost him..I remained smoke free...

Feels great to say I'm a non smoker.
Thanks for reading.

Leslie
1826 days, 6 hours, 3 minutes and 29 seconds
Cigarettes NOT smoked: 36525
Money Saved: $11,869.00 
(and yes..I bought myself a nice, real nice purse, figured I deserved it....LOL)


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Congrats!!!! DH and I quit in 1996. I know I'll never start again because I NEVER want to have to quit again. It was hard but worth it. I love the statistics. Enjoy your purse


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Yahoo! Good for you!

I'm proud of you!

Allie


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: YEAAAAAA!!!!

I quit "cold turkey" when cigarettes went to $1.25 /pk - long time ago.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Leslie - way to go :chili::chili:What a great gift to give yourselves (the not smoking gift, not the purse -- though I'm sure that was reeeaalllly nice knowing you Leslie :HistericalSmiley I was lucky enough not to ever have started, but know from so many loved ones how hard it is to quit. My DH stopped the day my son was born and that was over 20 years ago.:aktion033: I'm sorry about Moguls anniversary coming up, but proud that you didn't cave in with smoking back then. I'm sure he would have wanted it that way for his beloved mom and dad. RIP.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

That's awesome! Big congrats! My grandparents quit back around 1995. I'm so glad they did. Before we moved out of our old house we washed down all the walls and they were yellow! Bleh. A lady I work with just had her 1 year anniversary. She had smoked for 43 years and finally took a hypnosis class to help her quit, and it worked. I'm so glad to hear its been 5 years for you.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili::chili:Congratulations -- it isn't easy, but it sure is worth it.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Well done :cheer: I used to smoke also. Unlike my hubby I couldn't just socially smoke. I gave up for quite a few years when I was trying to get pregnant. Had my kids then one night out with friends had a ciggie and then started smoking again :w00t: not quite as much as before because I never wanted my children to see me smoke. I then gave up for the millenium at midnight. Haven't had one since. :thumbsup:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Congratulations Leslie!! Such a wonderful thing to do for yourself. I have quite 21 years and never looked back!! I went cold turkey but I remember the cravings. It is really crazy but I hate being around anyone that smokes now. I look at it as a nasty habit. People cannot believe how they smell and they just don't realize it. This is so strange, I had a friend that told everyone how she had quit and when I would go over to her house, all I could smell was cigarette fumes. She was a secret smoker and she died last year of lung cancer........she was only fooling herself. Don't ever go back because you are so far out from the habit..........hey, you deserve that handbag~~~Good for you and your husband!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili:5 years is great .


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

*Congratulations!!!!!!! *To you and all the others that have quit. I think that's a huge accomplishment!!!

I stopped for a few years but started again last summer (had lots of stress at work!) and have quit again. I've never allowed smoking in my home though and my husband doesn't smoke but it's really one of the hardest things to quit. It's awful to know that something like that has so much power over one's self.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

congrats to u !!!!! woo hoo , doesnt it feel great? I smoked from the age of 15 til I was 27. I have nine yrs without smoking. and i was the biggest smoker.. i just quit cold turkey .. biggest accomplishment ever .. hard as **** but the best thing i ever did for my children n myself.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

:chili:wow congrats, thats great! also just wanted to say how much i love your babies photos! they are just gorgeous!:wub:


----------



## Gia (Aug 17, 2010)

Congratulations!! That's a great accomplishment!!


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congratulations!!! :chili: I quit smoking 10 years ago. I watched my neighbor die of emphysema.  She was on oxygen and had a horrible quality of life. She would sneak cigggys outside when her husband was home. We could see her. It was so sad. It breaks my heart to think of all the people that will die from smoking each year.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Congratulations!!! It has almost been 5 years for me too....end of December. I had gotten very sick, couldn't breathe and spent a week in the hospital which they said was bronchial asthma. I have not smoked since and never missed it and also have not had a cough or cold since then. Not being able to breathe was way too scary for me. People ask me if it was hard to quit and honestly, it was harder not being able to breathe.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

My DH quit two weeks after I did. I think it had something to do with the fact that the second weekend I was home trying to quit with him sitting next to me and smoking I let him know he could 1.) quit with me 2.) smoke at least a mile away from me or 3.) suffer my wrath. He is a smart man with strong survival skills and chose the first option! LOL


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations dear Leslie and your husband. You both should be very proud of yourselves.
xoxoxoxoxooxoxo
ps let's see the purse. LOL


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

heartmadeforyou said:


> Congrats!!!! DH and I quit in 1996. I know I'll never start again because I NEVER want to have to quit again. It was hard but worth it. I love the statistics. Enjoy your purse


Thats wonderful for you too! Congrats!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Sandcastles said:


> Yahoo! Good for you!
> 
> I'm proud of you!
> 
> Allie


Thanks Allie


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Moxie'smom said:


> Thanks Allie





Starsmom said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033: YEAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> I quit "cold turkey" when cigarettes went to $1.25 /pk - long time ago.


Thanks...and great for you too! I remember $1.25 too sadly :-(


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> Leslie - way to go :chili::chili:What a great gift to give yourselves (the not smoking gift, not the purse -- though I'm sure that was reeeaalllly nice knowing you Leslie :HistericalSmiley I was lucky enough not to ever have started, but know from so many loved ones how hard it is to quit. My DH stopped the day my son was born and that was over 20 years ago.:aktion033: I'm sorry about Moguls anniversary coming up, but proud that you didn't cave in with smoking back then. I'm sure he would have wanted it that way for his beloved mom and dad. RIP.


Thank you so much Susan. Give Tyler a kiss from me.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

beckinwolf said:


> That's awesome! Big congrats! My grandparents quit back around 1995. I'm so glad they did. Before we moved out of our old house we washed down all the walls and they were yellow! Bleh. A lady I work with just had her 1 year anniversary. She had smoked for 43 years and finally took a hypnosis class to help her quit, and it worked. I'm so glad to hear its been 5 years for you.



Thanks!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Lacie's Mom said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili::chili:Congratulations -- it isn't easy, but it sure is worth it.


Thanks Lynn: I hope you're feeling better too. Sending good wishes your way:')


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> Well done :cheer: I used to smoke also. Unlike my hubby I couldn't just socially smoke. I gave up for quite a few years when I was trying to get pregnant. Had my kids then one night out with friends had a ciggie and then started smoking again :w00t: not quite as much as before because I never wanted my children to see me smoke. I then gave up for the millenium at midnight. Haven't had one since. :thumbsup:[/QUOT
> 
> Good for you! That's 10 years for you! Congrats!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

CeeCee's Mom said:


> Congratulations Leslie!! Such a wonderful thing to do for yourself. I have quite 21 years and never looked back!! I went cold turkey but I remember the cravings. It is really crazy but I hate being around anyone that smokes now. I look at it as a nasty habit. People cannot believe how they smell and they just don't realize it. This is so strange, I had a friend that told everyone how she had quit and when I would go over to her house, all I could smell was cigarette fumes. She was a secret smoker and she died last year of lung cancer........she was only fooling herself. Don't ever go back because you are so far out from the habit..........hey, you deserve that handbag~~~Good for you and your husband!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


WoW! Awesome quit for you!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

kathym said:


> Congratulations:chili::chili::chili: :chili::chili:5 years is great .


Thanks Kathy


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

iheartbisou said:


> *Congratulations!!!!!!! *To you and all the others that have quit. I think that's a huge accomplishment!!!
> 
> I stopped for a few years but started again last summer (had lots of stress at work!) and have quit again. I've never allowed smoking in my home though and my husband doesn't smoke but it's really one of the hardest things to quit. It's awful to know that something like that has so much power over one's self.


It's great that you stopped again..keep it up!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

uniquelovdolce said:


> congrats to u !!!!! woo hoo , doesnt it feel great? I smoked from the age of 15 til I was 27. I have nine yrs without smoking. and i was the biggest smoker.. i just quit cold turkey .. biggest accomplishment ever .. hard as **** but the best thing i ever did for my children n myself.


9 year quit..what inspiration!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

bellasmummy said:


> :chili:wow congrats, thats great! also just wanted to say how much i love your babies photos! they are just gorgeous!:wub:


awwwh thank you


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Gia said:


> Congratulations!! That's a great accomplishment!!


Thank you


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

suzimalteselover said:


> Congratulations!!! :chili: I quit smoking 10 years ago. I watched my neighbor die of emphysema.  She was on oxygen and had a horrible quality of life. She would sneak cigggys outside when her husband was home. We could see her. It was so sad. It breaks my heart to think of all the people that will die from smoking each year.


very sad...

Congrats to you. 10 years...It'll be like that one day for me too...Thank you


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

donnad said:


> Congratulations!!! It has almost been 5 years for me too....end of December. I had gotten very sick, couldn't breathe and spent a week in the hospital which they said was bronchial asthma. I have not smoked since and never missed it and also have not had a cough or cold since then. Not being able to breathe was way too scary for me. People ask me if it was hard to quit and honestly, it was harder not being able to breathe.


WOW!!!!! great for you! we'll have to celebrate for you too. 
It is scary..I remember thinking about that before I went to sleep. 
Wow you'll have to let us know when you anniversary is too.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Maglily said:


> :aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


thank you..love your sig!


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

KAG said:


> Congratulations dear Leslie and your husband. You both should be very proud of yourselves.
> xoxoxoxoxooxoxo
> ps let's see the purse. LOL


Thanks kerry. I'm thinking of you guys & Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

That is a wonderful accomplishment. I am in the process of quitting and is hard. But... I know I can do this!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

congrats, what a great accomplishment.
i lost my boyfriend to lung cancer last year, a lifelong smoker...
so proud of you Leslie.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Well done


----------

